# Dog owners: Do you "spoil" your dogs?



## Tortus (Dec 20, 2012)

I've caught flack for "spoiling" my miniature schnauzer. 

And by spoiling I don't mean giving him a bunch of fatty human foods and dressing him up like a cabbage patch doll. I mean when he lets me know he wants something, I make sure he gets it as long as it's within reason. 

He's developed the habit of going outside, and getting a dog treat whenever he comes back in. So, he wants to go outside all the time and then begs at the cabinet. 

I always give him the treat. I figure it's one of those small things that makes his relatively short life worth living, so why not? When he lays down at the foot of the bed, I always bend myself around him so he's comfortable instead of kicking him to the floor. Things like that. lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you kidding me? I've spoiled Misty so badly that she is neurotic.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh gosh yes. My dogs don't get human food, are incredibly well trained and will never get anything in life for free (we are on a strict NILF program, they hate it!) but I work at a petstore so a regular night for them is me coming home with a new toy or some treats that were on clearance. I swear, I spend half of my paycheck at my workplace


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, I admit my dogs get spoiled and yes I have favorites. My chidlren will all tell you sad stories of how, when we would go to Lincoln to visit my Mom weather permitting a certain spoiled dog always rode along... she had front seat rights. On the way home, I would pull into McDonalds and buy her (the dog) a hamburger. Nothing for the poor starving children (who just to keep the record straight had eaten while in Lincoln).  To hear my kids tell it, my favorite animals can never do anything wrong in my mind and get away with everything.  

As for the bed thing, yeppers it's not allowed to move the dog. The human must bend to the dog and resisit moving even when in pain, least you disturb their sleep.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

and yes all my pets are spoiled. BuLLy got a cat named Diesel a few years ago. we found diesel outside at 4 days old. all my pets are spoileds. 'lol'


----------



## Tortus (Dec 20, 2012)

momo said:


> and yes all my pets are spoiled. BuLLy got a cat named Diesel a few years ago. we found diesel outside at 4 days old. all my pets are spoileds. 'lol'



OMG that pic is priceless! It's like they have the same thing on their mind. "Give me what I want or pay the consequences!"


----------



## NudistApple (Dec 20, 2012)

Our dog is arguably spoiled? She is a nine year old dachshund, with back problems and a bad attitude. She's just gotten more grumpy and treasured as the years have rolled by. We don't really give her excess treats or anything, it's more of a...letting her get away with murder kind of spoiling.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

NudistApple said:


> Our dog is arguably spoiled? She is a nine year old dachshund, with back problems and a bad attitude. She's just gotten more grumpy and treasured as the years have rolled by. We don't really give her excess treats or anything, it's more of a...letting her get away with murder kind of spoiling.


i love dachshunds.they really let you know when somebodys at the door.
hope you all have a great holiday.


----------



## wellington (Dec 20, 2012)

Aren't we suppose to spoil them Yes, OMG yes, all my animals are spoiled. My kid too. As long as they are spoiled, but not spoiled BRATS.


----------



## CLMoss (Dec 20, 2012)

I just love my Mishka! He gets what ever he wants! LOL! My little Pekingese.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

CLMoss said:


> I just love my Mishka! He gets what ever he wants! LOL! My little Pekingese.



i love mishka. looks so fluffy.


----------



## Angi (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine are spoiled, I guess. They eat very healthy though. No bad food.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 20, 2012)

No my dogs are not spoiled they just have their own couch!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 20, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> No my dogs are not spoiled they just have their own couch!



they are both very cute.


----------



## NudistApple (Dec 20, 2012)

momo said:


> i love dachshunds.they really let you know when somebodys at the door.
> hope you all have a great holiday.



Do they ever! Lucie also likes to inform us about our roommates kitten, and how much she hates it, and wishes she would go away.

She tells us about that a LOT.


----------



## TinkfromMD (Dec 21, 2012)

*RE: Dog owners: Do you "spoil" your dogs?*

I cook for my dog everyday and leave cartoon network at night when I'm at work.


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 23, 2012)

Are my dogs spoiled? Well, they are both loved more than words can describe. I can't even begin to tell you what those dogs mean to me. 

I wish all dogs were loved like that.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 27, 2012)

My dogs are extra spoiled but they are well behaved for the most part.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 5, 2013)

*RE: Dog owners: Do you "spoil" your dogs?*

I have a dachshund, you don't have a choice whether you spoil them or not. Wouldn't change my dog for the world tho  how can you say no to this face?


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 5, 2013)

*RE: Dog owners: Do you "spoil" your dogs?*



theelectraco said:


> I have a dachshund, you don't have a choice whether you spoil them or not. Wouldn't change my dog for the world tho  how can you say no to this face?



So sweet!


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 5, 2013)

*RE: Dog owners: Do you "spoil" your dogs?*



CLMoss said:


> So sweet!



Thank you. She's curled up at my feet under the covers with me right now haha. They love to burrow.


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 5, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> Are my dogs spoiled? Well, they are both loved more than words can describe. I can't even begin to tell you what those dogs mean to me.
> 
> I wish all dogs were loved like that.



So sweet Lisa! That is the way that I love my Mishka! And like you, I wish that all dogs were loved that way.

~C


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Feb 5, 2013)

*RE: Dog owners: Do you "spoil" your dogs?*

Mine are spoiled rotten. They get a Birthday party every year and get presents and a special dinner. My 11 month old shep mix got a huge bone for Christmas!


----------



## Sulcata tortoise665 (Mar 22, 2013)

I spoil my chihuahua bitty, she sleeps on my bed! I can't help it though, she's just too adorable


----------

